# How long to be reinstated



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

if anybody has been deactivated and reinstated before, how long did it take you to be re-instated?


----------



## 4Aces (Sep 17, 2017)

anywhere from 24 hours to 4 weeks. What did you do to get deactivated?


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

4Aces said:


> anywhere from 24 hours to 4 weeks. What did you do to get deactivated?


I didn't do anything, they terminated 20 some odd people at my warehouse on same day for something we didn't do and the station managers are explaining what happened to amazon and trying to get us reactivated, so we're for sure gonna get re-instated but it's been a week now...

should I send an email asking for an update? would that help?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I would absolutely be emailing them do not depend on the warehouse


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

At our warehouse we have 8 drivers included me for the same reason. The warehouse manager and dispatcher both have sent emails out. But she says don’t expect reply back for couple weeks.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

the wh managers will tell you what ever you want to hear just to keep you from causing a scene just a little fyi i learned while working at amazon. kind of odd that so many innocent people are getting terminated after all the cheaters have been getting those emails from amazon. poor innocent people be terminated instead of the cheaters =(


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Amazon is a shitstorm of incompetence.

I would not rely on it happening any time soon if I were you. Just look for a different job.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Benzri said:


> I didn't do anything, they terminated 20 some odd people at my warehouse on same day for something we didn't do and the station managers are explaining what happened to amazon and trying to get us reactivated, so we're for sure gonna get re-instated but it's been a week now...
> 
> should I send an email asking for an update? would that help?


So has anyone received a reply email yet?


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

iyengar said:


> So has anyone received a reply email yet?


nope i talked to 7 drivers all said not a word...talk about life as a gig worker lol literally basically fired us without cause and we can't do a damn thing about it


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Benzri said:


> nope i talked to 7 drivers all said not a word...talk about life as a gig worker lol literally basically fired us without cause and we can't do a damn thing about it


Why are you surprised by this?

It's the trade-off we all agreed to, in exchange for being able to schedule ourselves for blocks any time we want, and cancel a shift 46 minutes before it starts, and hold out for a higher pay rate..... oh, and quit without any notice or negative repercussions.

It boggles the mind that people expect all the perks... *PLUS* they feel entitled to overtime, benefits, snacks, foosball tables, back massages, and therapy puppies in the break room.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Why are you surprised by this?
> 
> It's the trade-off we all agreed to, in exchange for being able to schedule ourselves for blocks any time we want, and cancel a shift 46 minutes before it starts, and hold out for a higher pay rate..... oh, and quit without any notice or negative repercussions.
> 
> It boggles the mind that people expect all the perks... *PLUS* they feel entitled to overtime, benefits, snacks, foosball tables, back massages, and therapy puppies in the break room.


ok mr apologists for an $600 billion company


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Step 1 in becoming worth $600 billion -- don't let whiny people walk all over you.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Step 1 in becoming worth $600 billion -- don't let whiny people walk all over you.





jester121 said:


> Step 1 in becoming worth $600 billion -- don't let whiny people walk all over you.


there are ways to succeed in life and in business without taking advantage of people...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah -- don't be a professional victim.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Benzri said:


> there are ways to succeed in life and in business without taking advantage of people...


Then find it.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Benzri said:


> if anybody has been deactivated and reinstated before, how long did it take you to be re-instated?


From my warehouse, on average, a month. Others never because they didn't get their case escalated. The trick is persistence and don't let the communication time elapse.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

did they tell you why?


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> did they tell you why?


he is on a forum where cheating isnt just allowed its recommended what do you think the reason was?


----------



## The Friendly Driver (May 9, 2018)

Benzri said:


> if anybody has been deactivated and reinstated before, how long did it take you to be re-instated?


that's the same question I have. Been driving for Uber for two years. They did a background check through Check AR i have one more minor violation on my drivinf record. was wondering if anyone else had gone through the same thing.

driving i mean.


----------



## JewishGuy33 (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry for digging up an old thread but I recently got deactivated for something I never did. My warehouse manager said there's no contact between support and the warehouse. I'm just wondering how your manager was able to contact Amazon.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They can but sometimes they choose not to.


----------

